# Not-Halt Wirkungsbereiche



## daniel80 (10 September 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgende Situation:

In einer Anlage, die wir gebaut haben, sind Bestandsgeräte des Kunden integriert. Er möchte aus einem manuellen Prozess einen automatisierten Prozess machen, daher die Verwendung von seinen Bestands-Geräten. 

Der Kunde besteht darauf, eines dieser Geräte in unverändertem Zustand in die Anlage zu integrieren (zwecks Austauschbarkeit). Das bedeutet, dass der an dem Gerät verbaute Not-Halt-Taster nicht in das Sicherheitskonzept der Gesamt-Anlage integriert werden soll, da die Signale ansonsten zu der Anlagen-SPS herausgeführt werden müssten. Ausserdem würden die Zuhaltungen am Schutzzaun der Anlage nicht auf das Gerät einwirken (still setzen bei Zutritts-Anforderung). Das Gerät steht innerhalb des Schutzbereiches. 

Ausserdem hat das Gerät einen eigenen Nothalt, der nicht auf die Anlage wirkt (und anders herum). 

Frage: (Wie) muss gekennzeichnet sein, dass das Betätigen des Not-Halts der Anlage die eine Maschine nicht ausser Funktion setzt? Eine neue Gefährdung durch die Integration des Gerätes in die Anlage entsteht nicht.


----------



## stevenn (11 September 2020)

siehe hierzu DIN EN ISO 13850 Kapitel 4.1.2

_Ausserdem würden die Zuhaltungen am Schutzzaun der Anlage nicht auf das Gerät einwirken (still setzen bei Zutritts-Anforderung). Das Gerät steht innerhalb des Schutzbereiches. _
Braucht das Gerät den Schutzzaun als Schutzmaßnahme?


----------



## daniel80 (11 September 2020)

Moin und danke!

Da das Gerät mit einem Roboter beladen wird, ist der Schutzzaun erforderlich. Als Stand-Alone benötigt das Gerät keinen Schutzzaun. 

Gibt es Beispiele, wie man einen Hinweis gem. Kap 4.1.2 EN ISO 13850 gestalten kann? Ich tendiere dazu, lediglich einen Verweis in die  BA zu machen...


----------



## Fluffi (11 September 2020)

Was ich schon öfters gesehen habe ist ein Schild am Not-Halt welches kennzeichnet auf welche Bereiche sich dieser auswirkt bzw. nicht auswirkt.


----------



## stevenn (11 September 2020)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Moin und danke!
> 
> Da das Gerät mit einem Roboter beladen wird, ist der Schutzzaun erforderlich. Als Stand-Alone benötigt das Gerät keinen Schutzzaun.
> 
> Gibt es Beispiele, wie man einen Hinweis gem. Kap 4.1.2 EN ISO 13850 gestalten kann? Ich tendiere dazu, lediglich einen Verweis in die  BA zu machen...


wenn das Gerät alleine keinen Schutzzaun benötigt, müssen die Zuhaltungen auch nicht auf das Gerät einwirken (so wie du es geschrieben hast)
lediglich einen Hinweis in BA würde ich nicht machen. Ich würde an dem Not-Halt ein Schild anbringen "Not-Halt nur für Gerät X"


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2020)

Fluffi schrieb:


> Was ich schon öfters gesehen habe ist ein Schild am Not-Halt welches kennzeichnet auf welche Bereiche sich dieser auswirkt bzw. nicht auswirkt.


Das ist definitiv nicht gestattet. Im Notfall muss der Bediener in der Lage sein, den nächstgelegenen Not-Aus zu drücken, und das gefährliche Maschinenteil muss anhalten. Befindet sich der Not-Aus in der Nähe mehrerer Maschinen, müssen alle diese Maschinen angehalten werden. Der Bediener muss nicht darüber nachdenken, welchen Not-Aus er drücken soll.


----------



## MFreiberger (11 September 2020)

Moin,



JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht gestattet. Im Notfall muss der Bediener in der Lage sein, den nächstgelegenen Not-Aus zu drücken, und das gefährliche Maschinenteil muss anhalten. Befindet sich der Not-Aus in der Nähe mehrerer Maschinen, müssen alle diese Maschinen angehalten werden. Der Bediener muss nicht darüber nachdenken, welchen Not-Aus er drücken soll.



Genau so ist es!

Ich will noch ergänzen, dass auch die Beschriftung mit "NotHalt" oder "NotAus" keinesfalls gefordert wird. Aber es darf keine Entscheidung des Menschen (wenn es ein Bediener ist, sollte der ja schon etwas Ahnung haben; wenn eine Putzfrau vorbei kommt, muss sie auch damit umgehen können) erzwungen werden. Daher gibt es in einem guten Buch über NotAbschaltungen (leider habe ich mir den genauen Titel nicht gemerkt) auch den Tipp den NotTaster gar nicht zu beschriften. So setzen wir es jetzt immer um.

Allerding ist ein rotes Bedienelement auf gelben Grund gefordert!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## stevenn (11 September 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv nicht gestattet. Im Notfall muss der Bediener in der Lage sein, den nächstgelegenen Not-Aus zu drücken, und das gefährliche Maschinenteil muss anhalten. Befindet sich der Not-Aus in der Nähe mehrerer Maschinen, müssen alle diese Maschinen angehalten werden. Der Bediener muss nicht darüber nachdenken, welchen Not-Aus er drücken soll.


ähm nein. schau dir bitte die aktuelle EN 13850 an


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2020)

stevenn schrieb:


> ähm nein. schau dir bitte die aktuelle EN 13850 an


Ich habe nur EN 13850:2008. Ob was neues in EN 13850:2015 weis ich nicht. 
In den EN 13850 den ich habe steht nur dass wenn notwendig muss Notaus verfügbar sein wenn die Risikobeurteilung es fordert (4.2.2), und dass es die Maschine stoppen muss (4.1.1). Diesen Satz intepretiere ich dass wenn es ein Notaus gibts in die Nähe von eine Maschine, muss es diese Maschine stoppen. Und, ich war letzten Jahr in ein Kursus wo die Konsulent spezifik dieses auch so erklärt hat.


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2020)

Habe was gefunden.
https://www.apem-idec.eu/img/cms/IDEC/Expertise/EF3001-0_whitepaper_0225.pdf

Siehe Seite 11. Dort hat man Zonen (Span of Control) definiert, die Zonen können überlappen, aber ein Notaus der von mehrere Zonen gedeckt ist, muss aktiv sein für die Maschinen von alle die Zonen der es deckt.
Umgekehrt, Notaus innerhalb von eine Zone der für diese Zone nicht aktiv ist gibts nicht.


----------



## stevenn (11 September 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe nur EN 13850:2008. Ob was neues in EN 13850:2015 weis ich nicht.
> In den EN 13850 den ich habe steht nur dass wenn notwendig muss Notaus verfügbar sein wenn die Risikobeurteilung es fordert (4.2.2), und dass es die Maschine stoppen muss (4.1.1). Diesen Satz intepretiere ich dass wenn es ein Notaus gibts in die Nähe von eine Maschine, muss es diese Maschine stoppen. Und, ich war letzten Jahr in ein Kursus wo die Konsulent spezifik dieses auch so erklärt hat.


ja da hat sich was geändert. bitte die aktuelle Norm verwenden. besorge dir die aktuelle Norm, dann können wir gerne diskutieren (dann macht es keinen Sinn mehr, denn dann weißt du das du falsch liegst), aber mit einer alten Norm zu argumentieren, wenn es schon eine Neuere gibt, macht keinen Sinn


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2020)

Ist das in den letzten Link nicht korrekt ?


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2020)

Habe jetzt DS/EN ISO 13850:2015 bestellt. Dann sehen wir.


----------



## stevenn (11 September 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Notaus innerhalb von eine Zone der für diese Zone nicht aktiv ist gibts nicht.



das stimmt nicht, besorge dir bitte die Norm. 
auf dem Bild könnten die linken zwei NOt-Halt taster (1) genauso gut nur eine Maschine (3) ausschalten. und das innerhalb eines anderen Wirkungskreises.


----------



## JesperMP (11 September 2020)

Habe jetzt den Norm gekauft und die Bilder unter 4.1.2.1 studiert.
Ich behaupte ich habe recht.
Es ist klar, ein Notaus kann mehrere Maschinen [3] ausschalten. Sage ich auch. Die Zonen kann überlappen, wie in Bild.
Die Bilder sagen nicht dass innerhalb von eine Zone [2] kann es ein Notaus geben der die Zone nicht deckt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2020)

mach den  Betätiger schwarz. Dann ist es kein Not-Aus sondern ein Maschinenhalt.


----------



## Tommi (12 September 2020)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es leider immer wieder Diskussionen und Fehlplanungen.
Frühzeitige gemeinsame Planung aller Lieferanten und Unterlieferanten ist extrem wichtig.

Wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, sind alle Lösungen Krücken, ob
Beschriftung, andere Farbe oder was auch immer.


----------



## JesperMP (14 September 2020)

Tommi schrieb:


> Frühzeitige gemeinsame Planung aller Lieferanten und Unterlieferanten ist extrem wichtig.


Es muss schon in die Risikobeurteilung in betracht genommen sein.
Und nicht nur die Risiken innerhalb von der Maschine. Auch Risiken bei Übergänge zwischen der Maschine und den Aussenwelt muss ins Betracht genommen. Selbst wenn man ein Standardmaschine hat kan man vorhersehen dass es Risikien z.B. beim beladen oder entladen von der Maschine bei den typischen Gebrauch geben kann. Darunter gehört ob man die verhersehbare Risiken mit Notaus mindern will, und wenn diese Notaus nicht in der Lieferumfang von der Maschine ist, welche Schnittstelle die eventuell externe Not-Aus haben soll.


----------



## stevenn (15 September 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe jetzt den Norm gekauft und die Bilder unter 4.1.2.1 studiert.
> Ich behaupte ich habe recht.
> Es ist klar, ein Notaus kann mehrere Maschinen [3] ausschalten. Sage ich auch. Die Zonen kann überlappen, wie in Bild.
> Die Bilder sagen nicht dass innerhalb von eine Zone [2] kann es ein Notaus geben der die Zone nicht deckt.


ich versuche es noch einmal, dann lasse ich es.

von links nach rechts: Maschine 1, Maschine 2, Maschine 3, Maschine 4, Maschine 5 und Maschine 6.
Genauso mit den Tastern.

die linken beiden Maschinen (1 und 2) sind innerhalb des Bereiches der vier Maschinen (1-4), die Not-Halt Taster zu den linken beiden Maschinen schalten aber nur die Maschine 1 und 2 ab. Jetzt stell dir vor oben ist nur ein Not-Halt und unten ist nur eine Maschine. dann hast du einen Not-Halt der eine Maschine im Bereich Maschinen 1-4 abschaltet. ist doch egal ob eine Maschine oder zwei. wenn du es jetzt nicht verstanden hast, kann ich dir nicht mehr helfen, vielleicht hat jemand anderes dann eine bessere Erklärung.
natürlich ist es immer besser, dass die Not-Halt-Taster-Situation vorher geklärt ist. das ist aber in der Realität nicht immer möglich.


----------



## JesperMP (15 September 2020)

Ich erzähle dich, ich habe es sehr gut verstanden. Genau diesen Thema wurde mich erklärt von ein Konsulent in Maschinensicherheit.

Dein Interpretierung das Not-Aus 1-2 inkludiert in den grössten Bereich mit 4 Maschinen ist falsch.
Den Pfeil von Not-Aus 1-2 zeigt nur an die linke kleinere Zone mit die 2 Maschinen. Diese 2 Not-Aus sind nicht Teil von den Bereich mit 4 Maschinen.

Eine Bereich (in die english/dänische standard den ich habe heist es Span of Control) ist nicht ein oder mehrere Maschinen. Es ist eine Stelle wo es sich Personnal befinden kann. Und diese Stelle kann von mehrere Maschinen beeinflusst werden.

Der Figur 1 in der Standard zeigt die Funktion, nicht die räumliche Position.
Ich habe ein Bild erstellt der erklären kann (wie ICH es interpretiere) wie die 3 Bereiche und 4 Maschinen räumlich arrangiert werden kann, und erklärt warum die Bereiche sind wie im Figur 1.
Bereich 2-1 ist von maschinen 3-1, 3-2, 3-3 und 3-4 beeinflusst und ein Notaus innerhalb von diesen Bereich stoppen sie.
Bereich 2-2 ist von maschinen 3-1 und 3-2 beeinflusst und ein Notaus innerhalb von diesen Bereich stoppen sie.
Bereich 2-3 ist von maschinen 3-2, 3-3 und 3-4 beeinflusst und ein Notaus innerhalb von diesen Bereich stoppen sie.


----------



## BUKO (15 September 2020)

Solange die zwei unterschiedliche Wirkungsbereiche nicht gegenseitig eine zusätzliche Gefahr erzeugen, ist dies bei einer ordentlich genau festgelegte Kennzeichnung erlaubt.


----------



## JesperMP (15 September 2020)

BUKO schrieb:


> Solange die zwei unterschiedliche Wirkungsbereiche nicht gegenseitig eine zusätzliche Gefahr erzeugen, ist dies bei einer ordentlich genau festgelegte Kennzeichnung erlaubt.


Was steht in den deutschsprachige Version ?
In englisch steht:


> Actuation of an emergency stop device shall not create additional hazars(s) or increase the risk(s), in any span of control.


Wenn du dies Satz meint, verstehe ich nicht dass man davon ausgehen kann dass innerhalb von ein Wirkungsbereich muss ein Not-Aus nicht die Maschinen stoppen.

Da ist einen anderen Sats in Kapitel 4.1.2.1 der meine Interpretierung unterstützt:


> So far as practicable, emergency stop devices with different spans of control shall not be located near each other.


Also, diesen Satz erlaubt E-stops nah zu einander zu sein, aber nicht neben einander.
Die Unterschied in english/deutsch wäre "next to/neben" anstatt "near/nah".

Ich diskutiere gerne diese Thema weil is ist für mein Firma sehr wichtig. Wir liefern Maschinen, teils unsere Fabrikation, teils von Unterlieferanten, und müssen die Maschinen als ein Gesammteinheit zusammen bringen. Wir erstellen die EG Konformitätserklärung fü die gesammte Anlage. Deswegen ist es unseren Job die Wirkungsbereiche zu koordinieren.


----------



## BUKO (15 September 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was steht in den deutschsprachige Version ?
> In englisch steht:
> Wenn du dies Satz meint, verstehe ich nicht dass man davon ausgehen kann dass innerhalb von ein Wirkungsbereich muss ein Not-Aus nicht die Maschinen stoppen.



_"__Als eine Ausnahme kann ein einziger Wirkungsbereich ungeeignet sein, wenn zum Beispiel das vollständige Anhalten miteinander verbundener Maschinen zusätzliche Gefährdungen erzeugt oder unnötige Auswirkungen auf die Produktion hat." 
_​​


JesperMP schrieb:


> Da ist einen anderen Sats in Kapitel 4.1.2.1 der meine Interpretierung unterstützt:
> Also, diesen Satz erlaubt E-stops nah zu einander zu sein, aber nicht neben einander.
> Die Unterschied in english/deutsch wäre "next to/neben" anstatt "near/nah".



_"Soweit sinnvoll dürfen Not-Halt-Geräte mit verschiedenen Wirkungsbereichen nicht nahe nebeneinanderangeordnet sein." 
_Sollte mit mehr Abstand und ebenso gut erkenntlich zum Wirkungsbereich zugeordnet sein, also wäre es demnach ja falsch, wenn diese nebeneinander platziert wären, weil somit ein Wirkungsbereich nicht gleich erkennbar wäre.




​


----------

